# BREAKING NEWS!!! 5 suspects apprehended in assassination attempt in CA!



## Skystorm82 (Sep 14, 2007)

1-28-08

Quick thinking Deputy Sheriff's, acting on information from an informant, apprehended 5 suspects today for an attempted assassination on a BOTL. It is believed that the suspects were sent by the their boss who goes by the name of "Itsme-Speedy-G". "Itsme-Speedy-G" didn't send your normal dog rockets to take care of the job, he sent heavy hitters said one Deputy. Whatever this BOTL did, it was apparently enough to send out the pros.

According to one of the suspects, the motive was simply because "I can".

The deputies sprang into action just as the suspects were about to implement their attack. The BOTL and would be victim was quoted as saying "Deputies Rock!"

Additionally, all 5 suspects underwent a speedy trial and were found guilty for their crimes. They were sentenced to death by fire and will be incarcerated at Coleman Coolerdor State Prison until the time of their execution.

Suspect #1
-Partagas Black label. AKA Clasico









Suspect #2
-Hoyo de Monterrey. AKA Sultans. Authorities stated suspect Monterrey was shaken so bad by the whole incident, he started to "plume".









Suspect #3
Perdomo Lot 23. AKA Churchill. This one was a fighter said deputies, alluding to the reason he is leaning. Suspect Perdomo was additionally donned with a special spit mask called cellophane.









Suspect #4
Gran Habano VL. AKA Pyramid. Suspect VL was found to be in possession of cedar sleeve armor at the time of arrest.









Suspect #5
La Perla Maduro. AKA Perfecto.









Mike...

Thank you so much for the nice cigars, it's much appreciated. The Perdomo Lot 23 is among my favorites and the other four will be a first for me. I always look forward to trying new cigars.

Thanks again bud!

ETA: forgive me for the first picture...apparently it didn't get the proper beating during the arrest. I'll smoke that one first.

ETA again: Ok...now the first one is fine.....He's off to "the Hole" for playing games.


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

haha great description...


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! Very nice! :biggrin:


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Very cool! Great imagination.


----------



## Chango (Apr 7, 2006)

Ha! Well done...and nice bomb!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

wow mike another one. the destruction you left around the country is awsome.:biggrin:


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

Well done, BOTL!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

thats funny...great hit


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

very funny stuff


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

Nice hit. Ya gotta watch out for evil stogies. You never know when they will turn up.


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*BOMBER OF THE WEEK!!!*


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

I have to give props on not only the plot but also on the awesome hit.


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice hit...


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Glad to see those guys off the streets. I'll sleep better tonight.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Book'em Dano!!!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

LOL..great stuff...love the creativity. Nice hit.


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Wow, MIKE is on a rampage, NO one is safe.:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

Chris,

I am glad you liked your bomb. Sorry about the deception thing to get your address. But now that you have those guys put away, I'm sure you will forgive me.


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

I loved the criminal line up... very nice.


----------



## Poss253a (Oct 14, 2007)

Very well done!!


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

Poss253a said:


> Very well done!!


Ted,

you need to duck and cover!!!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

That is way too funny! Love the mug shots w/height markings - great post!:lol:


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

That's CRIMINAL! Very nicely done Mike!


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

Great Post! Nice hit!


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

Death penalty. Burn'em:biggrin:


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

lol
thats great thinking with the line up
rofl!
good job


----------



## Skystorm82 (Sep 14, 2007)

Itsme-Speedy-G said:


> Chris,
> 
> I am glad you liked your bomb. Sorry about the deception thing to get your address. But now that you have those guys put away, I'm sure you will forgive me.


Forgiveness.....Yeah.....maybe after I smoke all of them......and get some closure...:biggrin:

Deception??? I'd have done the same thing.

Thanks again for the awesome bomb.


----------



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

Excellent post and a great hit. This guy meant business sending in these heavy hitters. Enjoy.


----------



## Skystorm82 (Sep 14, 2007)

Suspect #1 was executed last night at 0100 hrs Pacific Standard Time.

I thought it was a great cigar. I'll have to pick up a box of these some time.

Thanks again Mike!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Cool Description and a great hit


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm glad you enjoyed. keep putting them down.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

"And another ones gone, and another ones gone, another one bits the dust!"


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Great Post, Thanks for sharing. Flint


----------



## alnpd-cl (Jun 5, 2007)

Awesome! Looks like he went on a bombing campaign!


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

alnpd said:


> Awesome! Looks like he went on a bombing campaign!


just a wittle won


----------

